# Gargoyle Appoggiatura



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2015)

The air smells like brimstone
laden skies begin to weep
rumbling thunder shakes the ground
disturbing the gargoyle's sleep

Hidden in velvet shadows
they wake from a sleepy trance
under a luminous purple sky
the gargoyles start to dance

Rain washed dusty wings
and opened obsidian eyes
stone effigies performing a ballet
under menacing stormy skies

The Maestro's baton cues lightning
clouds frantically race away
thunder moans a low appoggiatura
as gargoyles dance and play

Pirouette glissade chasse
such effortless elegant grace
tender rapturous joy is carved
on each hideous gargoyle face

The storm now rapidly waning
wicked fury quickly dying
gargoyles bereft and grieving
heads drooping mournful sighing

Maestro calls for silence
gargoyles scamper away
lightning slips to the east
to welcome a new born day

Warm rain has turned
into silver gargoyle tears
washing clean the cold stones
they've guarded for a hundred years

Gossamer fog is quietly sneaking
mist shackled around stone feet
lavender dawn is gently yawning
as the gargoyles go back to sleep


----------



## Sonata (Mar 20, 2015)

That is sheer magic - thank you.  I so wish I could write like that.


----------



## TJ1985 (Mar 20, 2015)

Excellent piece Julia. flawless save for one spot that stumbled my mental tongue. 

The storm now rapidly waning
wicked fury quickly dying
gargoyles bereft and grieving
heads drooping mournful sighing

The second line here, I'm not sure about it. Wicked fury quickly dying. It's very visual, but it's a little... clumsy. The  double "ick" rhyme in wicked and quickly, it makes this segment a little tough for me to read smoothly. On bump in such an excellent and powerful piece, it's like a beauty mark on a beautiful face. I like if very much.


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 20, 2015)

FireMage

Now who might this Maestro be! This dance of the Gargoyles on this thunderous night is a Mephistophellian delight.  Outstanding imagery-this poem has my feet dancing and my hands clapping...

my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2015)

Sonata-- Thank you for your kind words, I appreciate so much
Tj--- Thanks for the sharp eye... I will work on your suggestions.


rcallaci---Majic Maestro.... Of course you are the muse behind this poem--- who else but the rogue poet extraordinaire could call forth the demons and gargoyles and make them dance for my pleasure... Thanks my fiend.... er...  friend, you inspire...lol..   Peace Always... Jul


----------



## Nellie (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, Julia, you have nearly wakened those in a forever state of rest!  Those little creatures can dance around anyplace they wish, can't they? 
What a delightful poem, full of magic, imagination and imagery. I love the scene it creates.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, this is exceptional. The imagery and the atmosphere you create is wondrous. 

There is only one word that seems a syllable too long to me and that is 'delicately'  in the line; _Gossamer fog is delicately sneaking. _Something like 'quietly' would read more smoothly for me but that might be just a personal opinion.

Anyway, that nit aside, this is a fabulous poem. Thanks for sharing it with us.

jen.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 20, 2015)

Good stuff, but no fair using words I never heard of.  For shame!:excitement: Seriously, you're an amazing poet.


----------



## JadedHeart (Mar 20, 2015)

This is amazing Julia! Such beautiful imagery! Made me want to dance in the storm right along with them  I did stumble over appoggiatura, but that's only because I have no clue what that word means. I really need to work on expanding my vocabulary...
Thank you for sharing this!

Jade


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 21, 2015)

Nellie-- I really focused on the imagery, so I am thrilled you enjoyed this devilish dance!
jen--You are right [again]  .. I will make the change you suggested. Thank you!

midnight--You comments are appreciated...Thank you so much!
Jade--I thank you for reading,       Poets use words to create mood..  evoke  emotion...Musicians use certain notes in a certain way to do the same...The use of an Appoggiatura does this... Some say it triggers the brain causing instant weeping...  Thank you for your comments... Peace always...Jul


----------



## Sonata (Mar 21, 2015)

Reading this glorious piece again, I have to disagree with TJ [no offence meant] as I rather like "wicked fury quickly dying" and the repetition of "ick" did not seem clumsy to me as it did not jar my senses.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 21, 2015)

Tj.... I am still working on your suggestions... I am just having a problem finding the right word.. Thank you!


----------

